# Wachusett 4-13-2019



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2019)

*Date:  *4/13/2019

*Resort:  *Wachusett

*Conditions:  *Ice/Slush/boilerplate

*Report:  *Made it to 20 days out this season today, with plenty of ice and boiler plate.  With the rains, it killed what was left of their snow.   While there was good boilerplate, it washed away all the corn they had harvested.  The original plan was to get the summit open today, but conditions deteriorated, that they only  opened up Ralph's, Challenger and the park.  Challenger had the best of what was left, and as the day went on - it got a little better.  None the less, kudos to Wachusett to getting open today.

Here is the ugly carnage:


















Hope to get to Wildcat one more time this year or K-mart... But happy to cap it here too.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2019)

Good for them for hanging on!


----------

